# Christmas present



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi, 
It's Christmas
I have lots of duplicates of measuring instruments in millimeters 
and if you are in the US, UK, and you need any metrick instruments then I will send it for free
Micrometers indicator you name it i have it. Not too heavy things.Send me a PM what you need
Happy christmas
Robert Fernström


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 11, 2017)

Say, I caught a glimpse of your straight edges on top of your cabinet.  Are they part of your free program?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Say, I caught a glimpse of your straight edges on top of your cabinet.  Are they part of your free program?


Yes
I'm bad at English so you can explain a little more


----------



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Say, I caught a glimpse of your straight edges on top of your cabinet.  Are they part of your free program?


Which photo


----------



## Aukai (Dec 11, 2017)

That is an awesome thing to do.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Hi,
> It's Christmas
> I have lots of duplicates of measuring instruments in millimeters
> and if you are in the US, UK, and you need any metrick instruments then I will send it for free
> ...


Sorry and Canada


----------



## Z2V (Dec 11, 2017)

That’s very generous of you Robert,  Merry Christmas to you


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice! I could use almost anything to measure, science units are just as good to me.


----------



## petcnc (Dec 11, 2017)

What about Europe? Can we participate to the Christmas giveaway?
Will you accept at least the postage cost?
Petros


----------



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2017)

petcnc said:


> What about Europe? Can we participate to the Christmas giveaway?
> Will you accept at least the postage cost?
> Petros


HI i dond knows what you mine


----------



## fernballan (Dec 11, 2017)

petcnc said:


> What about Europe? Can we participate to the Christmas giveaway?
> Will you accept at least the postage cost?
> Petros


if you don't like it, forget it.


----------



## petcnc (Dec 11, 2017)

fernballan said:


> if you don't like it, forget it



Dont get me wrong! I like it. All I ask is if I can have it as I do not live in USA, UK or Canada.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, very generous indeed. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## kvt (Dec 11, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 11, 2017)

I wonder what Robert means by this offer; is he giving things away or shipping them for free; this is not clear to me.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 12, 2017)

petcnc said:


> Dont get me wrong! I like it. All I ask is if I can have it as I do not live in USA, UK or Canada.


Sorry I was tired of course you can PM me


----------



## fernballan (Dec 12, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I wonder what Robert means by this offer; is he giving things away or shipping them for free; this is not clear to me.


Send me a PM with your address and what you need and I'll see what I have  free


----------



## fernballan (Dec 12, 2017)

I have no need for this
So please get in touch


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 12, 2017)

Merry CHRISTMAS there Santa ,


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jan 3, 2018)

A big thanks to fernballan. He sent me a very nice and useful micrometer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I owe him an apology for not posting as soon as I received it, but we had the flu for Christmas. 

Thanks again for the genorious gift!


----------



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> A big thanks to fernballan. He sent me a very nice and useful micrometer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries I'm trying to convert the yanks to metric one indicator at the time hihi


----------



## fernballan (Jan 4, 2018)

*If you want to pay for shipping please send to this address. IT IS TOTALLY VOLUNTARY !!!!! IT IS UP TO YOU!!!! Jimmy Dore show
 It's a youtube channel
Make all checks payable to:*
4 Dore Productions, Inc
*Business Address:*
4 Dore Productions, Inc.
1443 East Washington Blvd #135, Pasadena CA 91104


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm happy making a donation to Jimmy Dore. Enjoy his show and tyt


----------



## petcnc (Jan 12, 2018)

*A VERY BIG THANK YOU* to Fernballan.
To day I received a very nice Dial Indicator (Not Test Indicator as initially quoted, thank you dlane for the correction, english is not my mother tongue) 
It came exactly when I needed, as my old USSR made stopped working!

Petros


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2018)

That would be a dial indicator , is the contact tip on the box in that pic ? . Very nice of him.


----------



## petcnc (Jan 12, 2018)

dlane said:


> is the contact tip on the box in that pic ?



YES!
Very generous man indeed!


----------



## fernballan (Jan 12, 2018)

petcnc said:


> *A VERY BIG THANK YOU* to Fernballan.
> To day I received a very nice Dial Indicator exactly when I needed as my old USSR made stopped working!
> 
> Petros
> ...


Have a nice weekend Petros


----------



## fernballan (Jan 12, 2018)

dlane said:


> That would be a dial indicator , is the contact tip on the box in that pic ? . Very nice of him.


What kind of english do you speak?


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2018)

It was listed as test indicater, if I remember correctly, I think he edited it.
And a nice micrometer rrjohno got 

American English
What kind do you speak


----------



## fernballan (Jan 12, 2018)

dlane said:


> It was listed as test indicater, if I remember correctly, I think he edited it.
> And a nice micrometer rrjohno got
> 
> American English
> What kind do you speak





dlane said:


> It was listed as test indicater, if I remember correctly, I think he edited it.
> And a nice micrometer rrjohno got
> 
> American English
> What kind do you speak


I do not want you to comment
you are not a god person


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2018)

Tuff , Just getting the facts right
 I am spiritual


----------



## fernballan (Jan 13, 2018)

everyone loves a besserwisser


----------



## petcnc (Jan 13, 2018)

dlane said:


> It was listed as test indicater, if I remember correctly, I think he edited it.
> And a nice micrometer rrjohno got
> 
> American English
> What kind do you speak



I must apologize for causing this mess as I made the correction to the name of the indicator!!
Sorry guys

Petros


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 15, 2018)

Many Thanks for the Mauser Micrometer!!!



It will be used!


----------



## Needcoffee (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you very much.

Jeff


----------

